# Maxtor 200GB DiamondMax 10 - Will this work in my Series 2?



## ah577 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello: I just purchased a Maxtor DiamondMax 10 200GB drive that I planned on using as the new drive of my 40hr Series 2 but then I read somewhere that some people had trouble with this drive in their TiVos. I wanted to know if there was anyone who tried this drive and it worked okay for them or if anyone could suggest a better drive to purchase. 

The info on the drive shows: 
Diamondmax 10 
Model: 6L200R0 

Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

i think i have that same drive in my big tivo. i really want to replace it with a seagate, i will soon.
people say that some of them made in 2005 had a firmware issue that it wouldn't work well with tivo. 
to test this, suppossedly the drive will shudder when you power it on in the tivo. you might be able to test this without anything on the drive, just plug it into the tivo and listen

my drive is from 2005, it's a diamond max 10 200 gig. some model #

sometimes it kinda makes a static sound combined with a scraping noise...really hard to describe. it's kinda like a buzz noise i turned it down to be quiet with acoustic management...i don't know
it records stuff fine and i haven't had any pixelation or startup issues in the past 6 months since i've had it.

i'd rather have it in my computer and a 250 gig seagate in my tivo. soon, when it goes on sale with rebate again.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

To test it, you have to load TiVo OS and try it. Watch live TV for a minute. If you don't have any video issue, you should be fine. The video problem is very obvious if the drive is not compatible.


----------



## ah577 (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I am going to try this tomorrow and I will post back here how it worked.


----------



## ah577 (Nov 24, 2004)

Just to let you know everything worked out great. There are no live tv problems or stuttering. Also, the DiamondMax is from Feb2006 so maybe the DiamondMax problems have been fixed when it comes to using them to upgrade TiVos.


----------



## LadyBeBop (Jan 22, 2005)

ah577 said:


> Hello: I just purchased a Maxtor DiamondMax 10 200GB drive that I planned on using as the new drive of my 40hr Series 2 but then I read somewhere that some people had trouble with this drive in their TiVos. I wanted to know if there was anyone who tried this drive and it worked okay for them or if anyone could suggest a better drive to purchase.
> 
> The info on the drive shows:
> Diamondmax 10
> ...


I have the same drive and I upgraded from a 40gig. My Tivo works BUT the drive clicks, makes noise. The drive shows that it has 229 hours of recording time. I used the weaknees_lba_boot_cd.iso and instruction. I had one hell of time getting it to work.
What I am asking, does some one have VERY SIMPLE instructions to upgrade a single drive to a single drive.
I have a spare computer that does recognize 200gig drives and higher, This is what I want to do:

A
Taking the image from Tivo drive to new drive NO backup
40gig drive to a 200gig drive
1. take OUT master C drive replace with Tivo drive.
2. take OUT master slave D drive replace with NEW larger drive.
Once booted CD loads. (This is for a clean Tivo drive no shows.)
what are the commands?

B
Making a backup of the Tivo drive.
1. take OUT master C drive replace with Tivo drive.
2. take OUT master Slave D drive replace with spare drive with Tivo backup xx.bak
Once CD loads. This is a clean Tivo drive NO shows
What are the commands?

C
Restoring a Tivo backup xxxx.bak
1. Take OUT master C drive replace with spare drive with Tivo backup xxx.bak
2. Take OUT Master slave D drive replace with NEW Tivo drive.
Once CD loads.
What are the commands.

xxxxxx.bak stands for the image backup name
This is to assume that the Tivo drive will ALWAYS be MASTER C drive and backups and New Tivo drives will be MASTER SLAVE drive.

If anyone has these SIMPLE commands I will be VERY GREAT FULL and a lot more people.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

I used the Weaknees instructions to put Maxtor 200GBs in two DSR708s - very simple and no problems. I used the mfsbackup | mfsrestore command EXACTLY as shown in the weaknees instructions.

FYI: You can use one of the acoustic management tools to quiet the Maxtor seek ticking:
http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/downloads/ftool_200.iso


----------



## LadyBeBop (Jan 22, 2005)

BillyBob_jcv said:


> I used the Weaknees instructions to put Maxtor 200GBs in two DSR708s - very simple and no problems. I used the mfsbackup | mfsrestore command EXACTLY as shown in the weaknees instructions.
> 
> FYI: You can use one of the acoustic management tools to quiet the Maxtor seek ticking:
> http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/downloads/ftool_200.iso


Thanks I will give the tools a try to see if the noise goes away.
I did use Weaknees instructions to the tee, The problem I had was installing the drives in the right place and configuring them. Also the commands would not work unless the drives are set up and put either slave master etc. I wish someone came out with the proper commands and configuration on the drives, Something like, If you put the drives in this order in your computer use this command etc.
I did get the drive to work but it took me almost 2 hours just to get the commands and drives in the proper order for the commands to work.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah - I understand, I have plenty of experience with setting drive jumpers and configuring mutiple drives, so it was pretty quick for me. I can certainly understand how that can be confusing. The drive manufactures also don't do us any favors - they all have their own way of setting the jumpers - even within their own product lines.

As far as the device names, it's actually pretty simple:

Master on Primary IDE Chain: /hda
Slave on Primary IDE Chain: /hdb
Master on Secondary IDE Chain: /hdc
Slave on Secondary IDE Chain: /hdd 

Of course, Cable Select (CS) is also a possibility, that is both easier and harder depending on how you look at it. If all the drives are set to CS (and your motherboard, drives AND the cable itself all support Cable Select), then the first drive (the one in the middle of the cable) is the Master, and the second drive (the one at the end of the cable) is the Slave. Cable Select *should* be easier, but because lots of drives don't come out of the box configured for CS, and some older motherboards & IDE cables don't support CS, it often ends up being more confusing. 

But - It sounds like you got it figured out!


----------



## LadyBeBop (Jan 22, 2005)

BillyBob_jcv said:


> I used the Weaknees instructions to put Maxtor 200GBs in two DSR708s - very simple and no problems. I used the mfsbackup | mfsrestore command EXACTLY as shown in the weaknees instructions.
> 
> FYI: You can use one of the acoustic management tools to quiet the Maxtor seek ticking:
> http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/downloads/ftool_200.iso


Thanks
The program worked GREAT, removed the clicking noise. I didn't know if I should use the lowest setting or not, I set it to mid range, and it seemed to make it a lot quieter, Do you know what the best setting is? I was going to use the lowest setting but not sure.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

LadyBeBop said:


> Thanks
> The program worked GREAT, removed the clicking noise. I didn't know if I should use the lowest setting or not, I set it to mid range, and it seemed to make it a lot quieter, Do you know what the best setting is? I was going to use the lowest setting but not sure.


i can hear not that much difference between the lowest setting and one number below the highest setting.

i think the highest setting is 255. 254 is super quiet compared to that.
i would just set it at the lowest setting...if you drive performs that crap, up it a little more. i doubt it will have a negative effect though to have it on the lowest setting


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Unless an engineer has gone mad, no drive would implement 128 different seek algorithms between settings 128-255. If 128 sounds like 254, maybe there are only two actual settings. There is no standard for the AAM values.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

I used the lowest setting and I see no evidence of any change in performance (no skipping, or any other issues) - it's just quieter! I didn't try anything in-between, so I have no idea how the AAM really works. I do know that the Maxtor AAM SW tool I found (but didn't use because it was easier to just burn the hitachi iso to CD) only had 2 settings - "quiet" & "max" (or something like that) - so I suppose they could just be using the top-order bit within the byte. (If it was the lower-order bit, then it would switch from max performance->min noise with odd/even values). Whatever - it got quieter, and that's all I really care about!


----------

